# Cambiar pulsador por interruptor



## undergl (Jun 11, 2007)

Tengo un pulsador y no es posible cambiarlo por un interruptor. Mi pregunta es que circuito o que componente puedo utilizar para que este pulsador me haga la función de un interruptor, es decir pulso el pulsador y se ponga ON y vuelva a pulsar y se ponga OFF sin cambiar el pulsador porque no se puede. Algo sobre lo que actué el pulsador que haga de interruptor. Pero que es ese algo?


----------



## rampa (Jun 11, 2007)

Cambiar la función del pulsador no es posible.
Deberias aclarar porque no se puede cambiar el pulsador?
Se rompio el pulsador o que problema tiene?
No queda bien claro que es concretamente lo que queres hacer... se entiende que queres que ponga ON-OFF pero entonces como estuvo funcionando siempre?

Suerte.


----------



## undergl (Jun 12, 2007)

No se puede porque esta integrado en la consola y no es posible cambiarlo. No estuvo funcionando sino que no tiene funcion pero quiero utilizarlo como interruptor. Sin poner interruptores externos ni cambiarlo porque romperia la estetica de la consola donde va integrado el pulsador.  

Lo que quiero hacer es que el pulsador actue sobre algun dispositivo que haga la funcion de un interruptor. 

Yo he pensado que tendria que ser algo parecido a un rele, (es para un coche 12v) cuando detecta 12v pone ON el circuito y cuando deja de tener los 12v pone OFF, pero el rele tiene que tener 12v continuamente para que haga el ON/OFF y yo no quiero tener que estar presionando continuamente el pulsador sino que cuando solamente tenga un pulso de 12v se ponga ON hasta que vuelva a detetar los 12v para que se ponga a OFF.

Gracias un saludo


----------



## steinlager (Jun 12, 2007)

Un flip flop.... te puede servir, por lo q entiendo sirve para enclavar pulsos


----------



## franco_27 (Jun 15, 2007)

correctamente amigo un flip flop tipo jk te puede solucionar, los terminales j y k colocalos a un nivel alto fijo y como señal de reloj colocas el pulsador debes colocar antes del pulsador un dtector de flancos de subida o bajada segun sea el tipo de flip flop que seleccionos. esto para evitar inconvenientes. saludos....


----------

